# MTH Passenger car - Turn it into a track cleaner car



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I added this some time ago but never posted it so here it is. This is the same method I used on the Aristocraft Heavyweight 3 axle car, just glue wooden blocks between the wheels and use outdoor adhesive tape to hold 3M finishing pads in place. 

Photos and write-up here: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH-Passenger_Car-Track_Cleaner.htm 
















































Raymond


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea... but when will you complete conctruction of your puppy?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LMAO hahaha /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

At first I was like, what the heck is he talking about? Good one! You know, I have no idea where that dang box came from anyway.... 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool ideal Ray, thanks a bunch now youve just added another hours worth of work to my already busy day, THANKS HE HE HE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, I like that idea.. 

I have one too!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. LOL That's the whole idea to keep you in the train laboratory. " border=0> Hope you find it useful. 
LMAO haha How did your puppy turn out? " border=0> I did just find out I got the box from Ridgeroadstation, so they must get loads of them. 
Raymond


----------

